# Hello



## Ollie (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Mike and I currently do not practice any martial art. I have been interested in them since I was very young, but never learnd one. My wife recently shown interest and it re-sparked my own. This site is great and has a lot of good information. Thanks! Ollie


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 10, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello and what MA are you showing interest in ?


----------



## morph4me (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Mike, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT, we look forward to your posting!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Mimir (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the boards!  Let us know how your journey proceeds!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Mike and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## jkembry (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 11, 2008)

I am interested in punches,low kicks, joint locks/manipulation, and good defense moves. I am not sure what art but probably a Ju Jutsu based art. Thank you,  Ollie


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome!  I'm sure you'll find all the info you need and want here!


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Mike!

I used to now a man named Ollie (Oliver Rosenblatt).  The company named after him, Ollie's Bargain Outlet, is now a multimillion dollar business.

I hope you enjoy Martial Talk and find good info for possibly choosing a style to train in 

Graham


----------

